# Post Pictures of Your Dogs here



## TwilightNite

I thought this would be really fun, Just post pictures of your dog/puppy here! :-D




Here is mine =) She is a goof :roll:


----------



## shellieca

Well OK if you insist . . . LOL
My 15 yr Old Thai, 14 yr Old Anna a rescue, 11 (??) yr Old Rex a resuce, 5 yr Old Gracie, 9 mos Old Kaylee a rescue who is going to a new home soon.


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Boomer my boxer! Hes my first dog and my family adopted him a month ago :3


----------



## TwilightNite

Cute dogs you guys!! Your boxer is adorable LaLaLeyla! And Shellieca What type of dog is Kaylee?


----------



## bettaluver14

Paco chocolate/tan(7lbs) and Zoey b&w(5lbs) my 2 chihuahuas :-D
i also attached a pic of paco playing dead:lol:


----------



## eatmice2010

This is Kayla a 13 yr pure pitbull









This i monkey a 6 yr pure pitbull









This is Cozmo(black) and Gizmo(brown) both 4 yr Pomeranians

















This is Barbie a 3 yr mini Pomeranian


----------



## eemmais

Bones, my JRT!


----------



## Destinystar

Sweet dogs everyone. This is my Welsh Corgi mix Barkley, he was adopted from my local shelter and is my best friend, he is such a clown and very loving ! He has his ears back in this picture but they are very big and are straight up most the time...lol He also has one brown eye and one blue eye as you can see I really love that about him but I love everything about him anyway !!!


----------



## xShainax

This is our 11? year old chow/akita rescue. We got him 7 years ago.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

My little brat XP


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh now you've done it...

Daisy, my mutt (believed to be a German Sheppard, Hound, Jack Russel Terrier and Whippet):

























And Holly, my purebred British Golden Retriever:


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Nike (getting stood up for a photo for her breeder's site)









Eos









Ares


----------



## JBosley

Our 4 dogs! 2 are mine, Jazz & Cricket, 1 is my sisters and 1 is my Moms :-D Jazz, Cricket, Cleo and Louie :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Laki

*subscribed* I no longer have a dog but they are truly better than people in my eyes. I love each and every one of your guys' friends!


----------



## titolatino1970

you guys all have beautiful dogs heres my goldie sam


----------



## TwilightNite

Beutiful Dogs Everyone!:-D


----------



## babybetta

This is my 4 year old mini pom kuro he was supposed to be way bigger his mom and dad are on the big end for poms. he is high king of all in his book lol. The pic with the other dog is one of my moms old pitbull took his bed made him sleep in the little one :-D and them him deciding Iv had enof computer time. playing with my moms and brothers pitbulls in the snow on a vist. sadly no one has them anymore they lost the house and people are prejudice against pitbulls.


----------



## Newbettamommy13

Raisin


----------



## trilobite

Heres my border collie Louie









"Herding" ducks









Jumping dramatically


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl

She looks so comfy cuddling with her people!


----------



## TwilightNite

SO cute everyone! I wish I could pet every single one of them!!


----------



## MidnightsSong

This is Bucchiccio (boo key key oh).  He's a five year old, 100% Blue Roan English Cocker Spaniel. As a puppy, he was shown in a few dog shows.


----------



## Mal72

Kallie, my purebred Shih Tzu (5 y.o). She is a queen. lol, but very sweet.

Midnight, my purebred Black Lab (8 y.o). He is a major goofball!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Gosh all these dogs are so cute! I cant upload pics of my dog, but i had two. The one that is deceased was a Rat Terrier, pure bred. We got her from a Shelter(ALL of our animals are from shelters, tortoises to birds ) where they had found her in a park.

The dog i have currently i got from a different Shelter, he was nine months when we got him. He was badly abused, with bloody scratches all over him. he was also starved and abandoned, so when we brought him home he tried to escape and actually ate some of our dry wall O.O
He is a happy 8-9 yrs now, and still acts like a puppy. He's a mutt, we know for sure of Golden Retriever and some kind of spaniel/Cavalier descent, as he looks like a mini golden, with a ruby coat, spaniel ears, golden length coat and tail, hates water LOL, but has a sweet disposition. 


I am so very grateful to find such amazing animals from shelters, and im glad that many of you do too


----------



## TwilightNite

> the dog i have currently i got from a different Shelter, he was nine months when we got him. He was badly abused, with bloody scratches all over him. he was also starved and abandoned, so when we brought him home he tried to escape and actually ate some of our dry wall O.O
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it how people do that to animals...... I cannot express with words how horrible that is... It is great to know he is happy and healthy now though!:-D
Click to expand...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Okay. So, pic dump YEA!!!

1.) My grandma's Shi-Tzu Bently
2.) My Ol' Shae-dog (Shae)
3-6.) My papillon Oliver


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

TwilightNite said:


> the dog i have currently i got from a different Shelter, he was nine months when we got him. He was badly abused, with bloody scratches all over him. he was also starved and abandoned, so when we brought him home he tried to escape and actually ate some of our dry wall O.O
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it how people do that to animals...... I cannot express with words how horrible that is... It is great to know he is happy and healthy now though!:-D
> 
> 
> 
> i know.. i dont know why....ts so cruel
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TwilightNite

@Hadoken Kitty 

I love Oliver's facial Expressions! Too Cute!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Lol he's full of them! It's so funny! xD He likes to tell people off, too.


----------



## Viva

Here's my parent's dog, Chip. I guess he's my dog too, I lived with him for about 2 years. During his most annoying stages  My dad spoils him so he never learns, lol.

This is a photoshopped picture I did a few years ago:









Original:


And here's the first day we got him at 10 weeks old...he was too young IMO because he was a very bad nipper for the first year of his life. Not very socialized. We got him from a shelter, they said he was an English Setter mix. I think he has some American Pointer in him too. He came from hunters down south who apparently let their hunting dogs mate uncontrollably.


----------



## Amberry

This is my little pupcake Felix!
He is a 1 year old Jack Russell x Cavalier King Charles Spaniel


----------



## shellieca

TwilightNite said:


> Cute dogs you guys!! Your boxer is adorable LaLaLeyla! And Shellieca What type of dog is Kaylee?


Best guess is a Havanese. She's now in Texas in her new home.


----------



## aemaki09

Hadoken::: Papillons are my DREAM DOGS! I've been wanting one since I was a kid! I may have to kidnap yours lol


Anyways here are my 2 current dogs playing in the snow  
Cali is the Australian shepherd









and heres a picture of my mutt baby Kila, a toy fox terrier mixed with cairn terrier (basically a short haired toto from wizard of oz)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Eeeeek your dogs are so cute!? Why would you kidnap mine! I will admit....my dog is my pride and joy. My little cuddlemuffin...my baby boy.... First thing I bought working a job, and I don't think I've ever loved a pet more. I literally call him my son. >.>; People used to think he was a bunny when he was a puppy. It was hilarious! xD

Now: PUPPY SQUEE!!!


----------



## TwilightNite

Oh. My Gosh. That is so cute! He did kind of look like a rabbit! To adorable!!


----------



## aemaki09

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Eeeeek your dogs are so cute!? Why would you kidnap mine! I will admit....my dog is my pride and joy. My little cuddlemuffin...my baby boy.... First thing I bought working a job, and I don't think I've ever loved a pet more. I literally call him my son. >.>; People used to think he was a bunny when he was a puppy. It was hilarious! xD
> 
> Now: PUPPY SQUEE!!!


Because he is just sooo cute! I call Kila my baby too. She was sooo tiny when she was a baby she could fit in the palm of my hand, people thought she was a rat! I could never love a dog more than her (Cali is my parents and she's a brat). I had a German shepherd shar pei named Sadie for a few years that was the best dog ever and I may have loved her just as much as Kila, but I had to leave her with my ex husband and he ended up getting in an accident a couple months after I left him with her in the car an she ran out and got hit by a car when he was talking to the people he hit. Saddest day of my life. I was depressed for months afterwards


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Awwwww.....

Is it just me or do you guys get tired when your little bundle of joy (dog, not baby, lol) cuddles up next to you and sleeps? My dog has been sleeping next to me for the past two hours and it's SO HARD not to fall asleep!!! I only have twenty minutes left to get ready...but I want to sleep so bad now....thanks Oliver!!! T.T


----------



## TwilightNite

Oh my gosh yes! Every time Lucy curls up next to me when I am finishing something up for school the next day she makes me want to fall asleep and I am like: MUST RESIST NOOO I WILL NOT FALL ASLEEP!!! 5 minutes later.... O.K. maybe for just a minute. lol


----------



## paris38

Here's Rollie!


----------



## Laki

I don't think the pic on the other page was a havanese. My bf's friend's mom breeds havanese in NS so I saw a few generations and color types. Caylee might be a hava-mix??

Ok, hands down. Next dog I get I want it to be a JRT x cava KCS!!! In love with that do'! I love terriers!!

Your baby papillon does kind of look like a rabbit. My friend has a long haired chi which I thought was a pap. Papillons are better dogs than chi's though, imo. 

And all the dogs I want! Rollie is a snuggly chub.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

So it's been established that there are crazy cat ladies and old fish ladies (lol).....so what do you call a dog woman!?


----------



## TwilightNite

A Old dog Lady? lol! I don't really know....


----------



## LinkLover

This is my dog, V. I love him more than anything in the world (even my fiance will tell you V comes before him). He's a Pug/Chihuahua/Something mix who we adopted from a local shelter almost two years ago. I don't know what I would do without him.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

LinkLover said:


> This is my dog, V. I love him more than anything in the world (even my fiance will tell you V comes before him). He's a Pug/Chihuahua/Something mix who we adopted from a local shelter almost two years ago. I don't know what I would do without him.
> 
> View attachment 81441


OMG look at that scarf! LOL


----------



## LinkLover

I know, right? He hates having anything on him (even his leash), but I just HAD to try the scarf. Luckily I got a good picture, so I could share his cuteness with everyone! Haha. It's the background on my phone too.


----------



## TwilightNite

Too Cute! I'm Loving the Scarf!


----------



## emilyghetto

*You asked for it!!!*

My Babies! Stanley Kawalsky 11year old male Bichon Frise, Champagne Super Nova 3 year old female Saint Bernard, Dynamoe 13 year old male Chihuahua, Ratty 2 year old female Jack Russel mix, Ghetto Fabulous 14 year old male Pit Bull, Betelgeuse (Beetlejuice) 3 month old male Pit Bull, and Fiona Jade (FiFi LaRue) 9 year old female Pug. They are sooooooo GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## emilyghetto

Hey... That last pic was supposed to be Fi. I'll be sure to post one of her.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

So much cuteness!!!! Eeeeee!!!


----------



## CrazyDiamond

My silly boy! His name is Jer-Z and I luvs him! We adopted him in June of 2009, he was born May of '08. Adopted him from Sheltered Hearts, a rescue group in Rougemont, NC that specializes in rescuing and rehabing pitbulls. I have had siberian huskies, rottweilers, shepherds, beagles, mutts you name it, this is the best most loving dog I have ever owned, even if he is a bit destructive at times.
He's still young so the happy happy HAPPY nature is still there and he can barely concentrate lol, but when he is focused he is super smart, often only takes one to two tries to master a command, amazing! 
He was found wandering the streets of Durham, NC which is a really rough town. He was infested with sarcoptic mange and didn't have a hair nor an ounce of fat to his name. He was picked up by animal control in March of '09, a rescuer from Sheltered Hearts went to evaluate him and fell in love and brought him to the rescue center to give him the TLC he so desperately needed, he weighed just short of 30 pounds. 
In early June we went out to eat at our favorite deli, Jersey Mike's, and then traveled to Rougemont to check out the adoptable dogs and fell in love with a dog who was, oddly enough, named Jersey. It had to be some sort of sign and we got him a week later. 
Sorta renamed Jer-Z now our happy healthy pittie weighs about 70 pounds and gets two walks and two bowls of food a day as well as free range of our quarter acre lot, he is the happiest dog I have ever seen and I am happy to have him in my life


----------



## Bounce

^ Very nice looking dog. I am partial to a red dog though! ;-)

My dog was named "Jersey" before I got her. :lol:


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Bounce said:


> ^ Very nice looking dog. I am partial to a red dog though! ;-)
> 
> My dog was named "Jersey" before I got her. :lol:


I lurv him ^^ everyone thinks he's a female at first glance, idk if he just looks like one or if it's the name, I personally think Jersey is a female dog's name lol we changed it slightly to Jer-Z because my father and I wanted to name him Zeppelin so the Z is actually short for that xD it's kind of a joke really but we didn't want to change his name and confuse him. So he is Jer-Zeppelin lol
The dog in your avatar is so pretty!


----------



## Bounce

Thank you. That's my Bounce (formerly Jersey ). I liked the name but "Jersey" just didn't seem to fit her personality. 

I don't see how people would mistake Jer-Z for a female. :-? I think he has a very handsome, masculine look.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Yeah not sure xD I took him to a boarding kennel and they were like "And I'll just take her, come on Jersey girl!" I was like really? XD the secretary at the vet thought he was a girl too lol Bounce is gorgeous! lol


----------



## Destinystar

This is Cool B aka Barkley my Corgi mix wearing his shades ...lol


----------



## blu the betta

my dog just passed away yesterday. she was a 10yr old boxer named chloe.


----------



## Destinystar

So sorry blu I know that pain and hurt when one passes away....Hugs


----------



## TripleK

Samson my 3 year old Cane Corso he is 120lbs and despite his looks is a big cuddlebug!


----------

